# Brain zaps after qutting Zoloft



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Last week I discontinued taking Zoloft. It seems that I developed tolerance to it, and lately even 250mg wouldn't have any effect on my anxiety. I came off very easy at first, but since Wednesday I've been having these very unpleasant shock-like sensations going through my brain and also in my left ear, they occur every couple of minutes and leave me like disoriented for half a second. Internet research didn't help much, all I found out that these sensations are called "brain zaps" and that they are very common withdrawal symptoms after you stop taking Sertraline. My question is has anyone had something like that before? And if you did how long does it last and how harmful it is?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, how fast did you come off of the Zoloft? Did you wean off or did you cold-turkey it? If it's already been a week, then you may as well stick it out with the brain zaps. They will probably last another week max. If you can't deal, then start taking the Zoloft again and wean off. Don't quit cold-turkey or **** like this happens. There's a reason why you're suggested to wean off.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree with speak easy
also people should never allow themselves to run out of their antidepressant tablets

if you tried the zoloft for about 6 weeks, then it seems the SSRI type isnt for you but there are several other antidepressant types to try


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Brain zaps after quitting Zoloft*

Being a nut out to prove a point, I intentionally stopped Zoloft cold turkey. I went from 300 mg down to 100 mg over a week and then stopped cold turkey. It was my theory that Zoloft does nothing and I was determined to prove that it can't even cause withdrawal in me. I won that bet -- I had no problems.

Keep in mind that I'm a nut; don't stop meds cold turkey.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Ive posted about this before. Ive experienced brain shocks with both Paxil and Zoloft. Yes, generally discontinuing a drug that affects serotonin (even SNRIs and heavy MDMA use) without tapering off can cause this in some people. It can even happen without stopping abruptly as in my case. Zoloft apparently has the shortest half life of all the SSRIs and is prone to the shocks more so than say prozac which has the longest if Im not mistaken. The effects can last (with me anyway) several hours (12+) to days. I dont think theres much you can do other than try not to kill someone or yourself and wait it out. Thats about all I wanted to do with these freakin strobe lights going off in my head every half second.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Speak Easy said:


> Well, how fast did you come off of the Zoloft?


Cold tukey. I ran out and since it wasn't helping me anyway I decided not to refill the supply. I can probably cope with it for a while, as long as it wouldn't take too long. I've read reports that some people had these symptoms lasted for like a year.

PS. Another strange thing. After I smoke these "shivers" are like going through my entire body.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

these brain zaps can happen to an anxiety sufferer who isnt taking any meds


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

arthur56 said:


> these brain zaps can happen to an anxiety sufferer who isnt taking any meds


Maybe. But I never had them until I started taking meds.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Stanley said:


> arthur56 said:
> 
> 
> > these brain zaps can happen to an anxiety sufferer who isnt taking any meds
> ...


yeah its definitely the sudden stop of zoloft causing it and nothing else. I started taking zoloft back in late february when I felt the pre brain shock sensations after taking zoloft all of 2 weeks. After the prior episode with paxil, a resounding "F$%K THIS CRAP" echoed in my head. I tapered off in a few days to avoid full shocks and a near full bottle is still sitting on my desk.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I would always feel high if I didn't take my zoloft for a few days. It was always a good time. But, yeah, quitting zoloft sucks. It wasn't as bad as quitting paxil, but it sure did suck. And, yes, I tapered off of it correctly, just as I did with Paxil.


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

last night I experienced like a brain explosion, woke me up, felt really like an explosion. Scary.

I've been on Effexor for some time now, 150mg, and have been for a month or so taking Clonazapam each night to help me sleep. I have taken before a special organic melatonin to help me sleep, which works for me, called melatonin nano-plex. http://www.forresthealth.com/store/search.php?mode=search&page=1

Last night I wanted to switch from the Clonazapam to the melatonin nano-plex, so at bedtime I took only about a half tab of the Clonazapam, then a normal dose of the melatonin nano-plex. Then middle of the night brain explosion.

I've had these brain "explosions" while sleeping before, but it has been some time. It's very upsetting. No idea what the heck is happening to me. At the time I wondered if part of my brain is being killed, or something! But at least I guess others also are experiencing this, so hopefully no permanent serious damage. I hope!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I had these also with Paxil. I think the "zaps" are fairly common, but annoying. Mine went away in about 6-12 weeks. *


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoloft gave me brain zaps, black stool, increased depression and other nasty side effects/.


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

After stopping Lexapro (the recommended way, in fact) I had these sensations for over a year. They eventually became increasingly uncommon until finally disappearing completely.


----------



## Talathena (Nov 12, 2012)

*i almost cant do this..*

I quit cold turkey after being on Zoloft on and off for 10 years..I've never experienced "brain zaps" quite as bad as this time in discontinuing it. It's almost intolerable..I've been completely off Zoloft for 12 days. I feel like the zaps are not decreasing. Just remaining the same. It is terrifing. I feel like I have permenantely messed up my brain with this horrible drug. They happen every time I move my eyes quickly or turn my head to fast..Can someone offer me peace of mind. How long did you have to put up with the brain zaps? Nausea, dizziness, lightheadedness, and vertigo I can deal with..but feeling as if there is no light at the end of the tunnel with the zaps is hard. They aren't getting any better. It makes me want to cry because I'm afraid they will never leave..:help

:cry-T​


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Talathena said:


> I quit cold turkey after being on Zoloft on and off for 10 years..I've never experienced "brain zaps" quite as bad as this time in discontinuing it. It's almost intolerable..I've been completely off Zoloft for 12 days. I feel like the zaps are not decreasing. Just remaining the same. It is terrifing. I feel like I have permenantely messed up my brain with this horrible drug. They happen every time I move my eyes quickly or turn my head to fast..Can someone offer me peace of mind. How long did you have to put up with the brain zaps? Nausea, dizziness, lightheadedness, and vertigo I can deal with..but feeling as if there is no light at the end of the tunnel with the zaps is hard. They aren't getting any better. It makes me want to cry because I'm afraid they will never leave..:help
> :cry-T​


AFAIK it can last up to a month or so, especially given that you were on it for 10 years I think the withdrawal effects lingering for 12 days or more is quite normal.


----------



## Talathena (Nov 12, 2012)

I just hope one day I will feel normal again..


----------

